# My First ATV Trophy



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Well yesterday my boy n' I were involved in a memorial poker run (RIP Houser) and managed to win a trophy. It was an intense day of riding with crazy antics, lots of mud and quad swallowing holes......and we missed it all. We got about 3 minutes in to the first REAL hole and SNAP!, front axle broke (I'm sure my inexperience with power steering and 30's added to the issue.) Later in the evening I was presented with the trophy for "Biggest Break Down" which I gladly received. (Already winnin gold! )...........I just wanna take this opportunity to thank my right thumb for all it's support.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool...!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice even though you broke somthing lol, i would have been happy to get somthing for it though


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, a trophy for breaking something is better than no trophy at all.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

congrats your lucky that your right thumb isn't broken.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

u can buy axles all day long but u can only earn a trophy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

NICE WORK!!!! 

CHICKS DIG TROPHIES!! :saevilw:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

LOL! I dig chicks too. I couldn't believe it.....a trophy, HA! I thought to myself.."I ride with and know a few groups of dudes that would turn something like this into such a competition that it would have to be regulated by rules."


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:agreed: but congratz on that its something to be proud of


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

swampthing said:


> LOL! I dig chicks too. I couldn't believe it.....a trophy, HA! I thought to myself.."I ride with and know a few groups of dudes that would turn something like this into such a competition that it would have to be regulated by rules."


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Hope you get her back by the end of the week, I wanna see it beat up on the trails on the poker run we will all be at. Bri ng those parts too, I might see of the tie rods I made you will also work on hammy's renegade.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, Awesome story!:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> Hope you get her back by the end of the week, I wanna see it beat up on the trails on the poker run we will all be at. Bri ng those parts too, I might see of the tie rods I made you will also work on hammy's renegade.


 Ya, no worries man it should be back by the weekend, and ready to rock. I will bring those parts fer ya I forgot em last night LOL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

At least you know it should be covered under warrenty!!! :rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^ you got er capn' :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I once won a trophy in a Volley Ball League for most beer consumed by a team in a season...kinda the same right ?? :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I once won a trophy in a Volley Ball League for most beer consumed by a team in a season...kinda the same right ?? :bigok:


:33: thought only girls played volleyball


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> :33: thought only girls played volleyball


Oh no. Guys definitely play volleyball :biggrin:


----------

